# Endometrial Scratch - any info please?



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Just looking for a bit of advice really. Endometrial scratch - does the RFC do the procedure & what is the total cost likely to be? Never heard of it before, seems to be gaining a good rep.
Also, if you're on the NHS waiting list and unsure of when treatment is going to start, how do you know when to have the procedure done? Is it possible that someone at RFC might actually give me an idea of where we are at on the list?!?!
Sorry about all the questions 

Thanks!


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Diamondgirl I had two of these done, the clinic did mine and is timed in with your cycle as if you have it too early it defeats the object, usually done in the month you are cycling. Sorry cant help on the other questions as we were refused NHS help . Good luck


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks bunny,

Is it something that you mention when you get the letter then? Or is it too late at that stage? I think the doc said that we would be on short protocol.....


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

BINNY! Sorry - damn autocorrect


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi diamond, I cycled at the royal in June, I asked about a scratch and they would not do it.  When you phone it is so bad they will not give you any idea were you are on the list. I phoned one week and was told it would be six months and the letter landed the next week to start!!!!! We were on long pro and would have had plenty of time to organise scratch, at my current clinic I had a wash and scratch 5 days before transfer.  The royal is very bad at listening and communicating with patients, in my experience any way, wishing you luck and hope tx is successful xxxxx


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Diamondgirl

I did my cycle at royal and was able to get scratch done at private clinic just before I started treatment.  Just get on the ball and phone the clinic as soon as you get your letter from the royal.  I had to get a referal letter from my GP.

You can get it done at Northwest Hospital in Ballykelly and I think Origin in Belfast do it as well.

Good luck for your cycle. 

Boo
x


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for your advice penny & boo, 
Ballykelly would be handier for me, I'm still in two minds about wether to have it done or not....perhaps I should just leave well enough alone. Could it do more harm than good? Gahhh!!!


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

There is an article/ advertisement in the belfast telegraph about a couple who had it done on their 4th cycle at origin, not sure if it completely unbiased but worth a read.

Gilly x


----------

